
SpaceVim – A community-driven Vim distribution - wsdjeg
http://spacevim.org/documentation/
======
arnarbi
Shouldn't this be "Show HN"? And has anything changed significantly since the
last show HN?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13958300](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13958300)

~~~
tombh
Very confusingly there is 'space-vim' [1] and 'SpaceVim' [2]. Your link is
about the former, this submission is about the latter.

[1] [https://github.com/liuchengxu/space-
vim](https://github.com/liuchengxu/space-vim) [2]
[https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim](https://github.com/SpaceVim/SpaceVim)

------
tombh
Somewhat tangential, but I have been pushed, due to certain laptop problems,
into 'living on the terminal'. However I couldn't bring myself to become
fluent in Vim or Emacs as I felt my time to return to Sublime or Atom would
come again. I in fact ended up configuring Vim to behave exactly like a
'conventional' editor - therefore no Normal Mode, unless for panes that
require it like NERDTree. From this experience there are 2 things I would like
more people to know;

1\. Vim is way, way, way more than its modal keybinding paradigm, it has some
15,000 plugins - significantly more than any other editor I know of.

2\. Neovim has much better key chord (ie, key combination) support. The only
thing it is yet to support is case sensitive combinations involving CTRL -
actually that's still a pretty significant shortcoming.

So it is indeed very possible to live in the terminal as a developer. I wonder
if I even need a window manager, the only 2 GUI apps I now use are Alacritty
(GPU-based terminal written in Rust) and Chromium.

~~~
no_protocol
> case sensitive combinations involving CTRL

Historically, pressing the CTRL key would set the 6th and 7th bits of the
pressed key to 0.

So CTRL+J would turn both J (1001010) and j (1101010) into Line Feed
(0001010).

I suppose some modern systems may have a way to distinguish between these
signals, but some systems would not be able to easily generate a different
signal for ^j and ^J.

------
mark_l_watson
A question: I am an Emacs user. Is SpaceVim similar to the Spacemacs setup? I
do a lot of work in the terminal, and am always interested in improving my
setup.

~~~
wsdjeg
yeah. SpaceVim is something like spacemacs, but for vim and neovim.

------
rajathagasthya
Title needs change. The link is for SpaceVim's documentation.

~~~
wsdjeg
hmm, What the title should be?

------
hoangtg
wow the 4 core pillars is exactly the same as spacemacs. Are you the same
team?

------
negativ0
just installed, and it fucked up my vim. good job

